# Please help!! Pompom crab not moving!



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

Straight to the problem. Have a pompom crab, was originally in my 29 gallon, but decided to move it to my smaller 2.5 gallon tank. After moving to the small tank, it stopped moving completely. Thought it was dead and was about to throw it out but noticed that it was still breathing?? Know what the problem might be? It breathes but the rest of the body isnt moving?









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Could be shedding.


----------



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

Aw crap, I disturbed it's shedding process. 
And yeah, it's active again. 
Thought I killed it, lol

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

The reason why I thought it was dead because it was flipped upside down on its head and wasn't moving 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

So your crab was upside and not moving? Did you flip it over or did it flip itself? Did you see a molt?

I'm asking because I had a pom pom crab flip over on its back and I too assumed it was dead.


----------



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

Yeah, it was upside down and not moving. And it was not molting either. But when I took it out i noticed it was still breathing, so I put it in a container with some tank water and it was alive and well after a couple of hours

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

